# Windsor Ontario gamers?



## A2Z (Jun 15, 2004)

I'm starting a 3E Dark Sun game and I'd like to find another player, or maybe a couple. If you're in the area and would like a game reply here.


----------



## Shopping Chick (Nov 20, 2006)

I might, how old are you and what part of Windsor do you live in?


----------

